# Visa options



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Arrived Abu Dhabi last weekend with spouse.

Both have visitors visas but changing mine is going to start tomorrow. I need to have documents attested and all that and the process is likely to take more than 30 days. Not until after mine is issued can spouse process start. We are therefore going to need to renew/extend the visas, perhaps more than once.

Am I correct that options are specific visa run via Oman, actually fly out for a few days over xmas break or pay a fee to extend. If so does anyone know the extend fee for an adult?

I I am wide of the mark please put me right. Thank you


----------



## propus (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to Abu Dhabi. Been here about 2 months now and my work visa is in process. Documents are away being certified, notarised, attested, stamped, signed, copied, etc etc etc 

My wife and I have done two visa runs. Fist time we flew to Muscat. Second time we flew to Bahrain.

I didn't fancy the drive and hassle with, insurance, paperwork and fees at the borders.

The return tickets to Muscat were about £60 each. Check in online for both outward and inward flight. Arrive at airport, go straight to bag drop queue and collect boarding pass. Fly to Muscat, go directly to transfers desk to collect boarding pass and get back on same plane. No paperwork, no fees and no questions asked.

We are flying home for Xmas so expect not to have to do another visa run.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

thriftybrit said:


> Arrived Abu Dhabi last weekend with spouse.
> 
> Both have visitors visas but changing mine is going to start tomorrow. I need to have documents attested and all that and the process is likely to take more than 30 days. Not until after mine is issued can spouse process start. We are therefore going to need to renew/extend the visas, perhaps more than once.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just come to Al Ain for the day and head to the Mezyad border and do the crossing. It's not as complicated as it sounds and half a tank full of gas is a lot cheaper than a flight. And you don't have to go through airport security etc. 

You can also extend the visa by paying 500aed - your company PRO will advise where to do this.


----------



## propus (Oct 24, 2011)

For me the flight made sense. Muscat especially because the return flight was less than 400AED each. I got the day off work and spent some time traveling with my wife. Driving wasn't an option as I don't have a car yet and didn't want to hire just for the long drive. Chilling out at the airport was more relaxing than driving across the border and we were never more than waiting 10-15 mins at any security. Company paid for the flights and I collected the air miles 

There are a few options on how you extend the visa, but I guess it's each to their own. I know plenty people who have driven to Oman and back every month for months on end until their spouses visa was processed. They enjoyed the drive. 

I think you can only extend the visa one time by paying in AD. After this runs out you need to do a visa run, but this allows you to once more extend by paying and so on.... Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. 

PS great forum and lots of useful info.


----------

